# Storm's puppies



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well what a day.

Storm and Pups are doing really well. Storm has eaten and been a loo and is now all snuggled back with her babies.

Heres a run down of what we have

Puppy 1 - Girl Born 11.20 am 380g
Puppy 2 - Boy Born 11.55am 376g
Puppy 3 - Boy Born 12.25pm 310g
Puppy 4 - Boy Born 12.30pm 432g
Puppy 5 - Boy Born 12.40pm 323g
Puppy 6 - Girl Born 1.20pm 315g
Puppy 7 - Boy Born 1.30pm 349g
Puppy 8 - Girl Born 2.00pm 323g
Puppy 9 - Boy Born 3.00pm 369g
Puppy 10 - Girl Born 4.00pm 353g
Puppy 11 - Girl Born 4.35pm 391g

Heres the pics you have all been waiting for

Puppy 1








Puppy 2








Puppy 3








Puppy 4








Puppy 5








Puppy 6








Puppy 7








Puppy 8








Puppy 9








Puppy 10








Puppy 11


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW what a litter! they all look good sizes too, bet mum is tired


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations, they all look lovely, great pics, glad they are all doing well


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Jesus Christ they are gorgeous! Mum Must be shattered, but congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW - 11 puppies.
Congratulations to you all.
Mum and puppies look great.
Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures. God knows how you will remember who is who 

I think its my turn next, at least there wont be any surprises 


Were there any problems?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The first one looks like it has a disney logo on its bum!  hehe you should name her Minnie  Congrats 2 u all!! xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The first one looks like it has a disney logo on its bum!  hehe you should name her Minnie  Congrats 2 u all!! xx


I just had to scroll back up and take another look. Yeah it does look like the disney sign

Congrats on the pups. 11...WOW your in for some fun!! All looking good and so cute. thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

They are beautiful and Storm looks so content 

How organised are you, getting a photo of each pup as it was born 

Hope you get a bit of sleep tonight inbetween listening to those lovely puppy noises xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> They are beautiful and Storm looks so content
> 
> How organised are you, getting a photo of each pup as it was born
> 
> Hope you get a bit of sleep tonight inbetween listening to those lovely puppy noises xxx


The pics are for a reason

I have stuck them in a book so i know which pup is which as im weighing them :001_tt2:

Im off to bed now but i doubt i will sleep


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> The pics are for a reason
> 
> I have stuck them in a book so i know which pup is which as im weighing them :001_tt2:
> 
> Im off to bed now but i doubt i will sleep


Brill idea,i've never been that organised 

Sleep well xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

They are all so beautiful and Storm looks like a natural Mum

Thanks for posting the pics 

Have a good sleep x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

lol thats what I've done too, have photos of each one so I know which ones they are when I come to do the weights.
I'm going to include the photos from birth and each week until they are 8 weeks old in the puppy packs so that the new mammies and daddies can see them right from the beginning. I only had that with one of my dogs and thought it was really fab.

Well done, from those times it looks like you've been flat out being midwife so hope you had that bacardi as you've definately earned it


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations to Storm and you! I missed the updates because i was away today but i will have a look through tomorrow xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## jaymay (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh wow! So many puppies! I'm used to dealing with shih tzu's (its what my somewhat mother in law breeds). They hardly ever have 11!!

I think puppy number 9 is my favorite. All those spots!!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

congratulations to Storm,pups and you Ria.......well done......xxx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous pups and look good sizes to.
hope you managed a little bit of sleep.
Congratulations again.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

They are lovely. Good luck trying to work out which is which though!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

They are big arn't they. hope you got some sleep lastnight


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> They are big arn't they. hope you got some sleep lastnight


which one or should i say ones have you got your eye on badgers mum.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> which one or should i say ones have you got your eye on badgers mum.....


Not shaw yet


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Morning

Storm and babies had an excellent first night. Shame i cant say the same about me. I didnt sleep a wink. I ended up laying in the pen with Storm all night and she had her head rested on my hand awwwww

I am sooo proud of my Storm. I never imagined she would have 11 babies and im still in shock.

Sadly i am in work today  but my sister is babysitting and i have already texted her twice lol. After today i will be home with my baby and her babies.

Storm had an excellent welp with no complications at all. Im amazed actually because she wasnt even pushing lol She moved her leg a little and out popped the babies. 

She is eating loads and loves the lactol

I will weigh the pups everyday to make sure they are all gaining enough and if not i will help by topping them up with lactol but i know Mums milk is best.

I already have my eye on puppy number 1 and i think she likes me as she was crawling up my pj bottoms at 3 this morning lol


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! xxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Them pictures are so cute and storm looks very well

WELL DONE STORM

I am glad everything went ok on the 1st night your going to have your hands full in 3-4 weeks time


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I already have my eye on puppy number 1 and i think she likes me as she was crawling up my pj bottoms at 3 this morning lol


I honestly think that is so cute, :001_wub: lovely photos and I like number 10, if only we could have on! :cursing:
Hehe, I bet you will be torn apart at being away from my your baby and grandchildren :001_tt2:
xxxx


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations on some absolutely stunning puppies :001_wub:

Give urself a big pat on the back . . well done


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Brilliant to hear that Storm and her babies had a good first night 

I'm not surprised you couldn't sleep after all the excitement!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

they are gorgeous..... well done storm


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww they are gorgeous!!

x


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow!!!!! 11 puppies, they're all gorgeous. Well done Storm and You!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> I already have my eye on *puppy number 1* and i think she likes me as she was crawling up my pj bottoms at 3 this morning lol


You mean Minnie?!  I want one now hehe x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> You mean Minnie?!  I want one now hehe x


Well i will be calling her Breeze or Lake lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

morning,oh lovley lucky you, and lovely names, so pleased Storm had a good night, sorry you didnt get much sleep but hardly surprises, you must still be on a high.


----------



## flynnsmum (Jul 27, 2009)

fantastic photo's. Storm did very well bless her. How was the first night? Whoops sorry just read your previous post....glad they all had a good night. Just hope you can keep your eyes open at work.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well i will be calling her Breeze or Lake lol


I like breeze


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

i'll have number 5 hehehehe love the markings  there are gorgeous lil springalings! congratulations! and well done storm xx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya,good to hear Storm and little Storms are doing well 
Not surprised you didn't sleep much,all that excitment.
Should of had a few more barcardis 

Love the name Breeze,but then i would,i've got a Breeze. xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so glad i have my own babies due today to look forward to or i would be getting ideas about one of yours


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hiya,good to hear Storm and little Storms are doing well
> Not surprised you didn't sleep much,all that excitment.
> Should of had a few more barcardis
> 
> Love the name Breeze,but then i would,i've got a Breeze. xx


I think it deffo has to be Breeze. Goes with Storm lol



sarasquares said:


> I am so glad i have my own babies due today to look forward to or i would be getting ideas about one of yours


I think i will need all the help i can get with these when they are on their feet. Im off to the docs later to get some valium lol and sleeping pills, possibly some ear plugs aswell


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I think it deffo has to be Breeze. Goes with Storm lol
> 
> I think i will need all the help i can get with these when they are on their feet. Im off to the docs later to get some valium lol and sleeping pills, possibly some ear plugs aswell


 That's funny coz i decided to call my next lab Storm!!

Don't forget to stock up on barcardi x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> That's funny coz i decided to call my next lab Storm!!
> 
> Don't forget to stock up on barcardi x


aww we can share names lol

If i have another i will call her lake lol

I have a bottle of irish cream chilling in the fridge lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh wow the puppies are stunning, Huge congratulations to Storm and you  Puppy 9 is georgous, they all are but hes my fave.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow i had no idea dogs could have as many puppies.

They are gorgeous. Well done Storm.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations on the beautiful puppies. 

xx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

:001_tt1hh honey they are all so lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well i will be calling her Breeze or Lake lol


What lovely names  Breeze is a great name! xx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww they are gorgeous . Well done storm xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous pups!! welldone to mum!xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The first one looks like it has a disney logo on its bum!  hehe you should name her Minnie  Congrats 2 u all!! xx


Yeah it does lol!! :lol:
There gorg congrats storm!!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

congratulations to storm and her puppys they are lovely was that her first litter ,i used to have a cat called breezer love the name and you deserve that baileys have a double for me good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well what a day.
> 
> Storm and Pups are doing really well. Storm has eaten and been a loo and is now all snuggled back with her babies.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness oh my goodness  i have only just been able to view these pictures. right. brackensmum and i are dog napping Miley, Lilo, and these puppies to share amongst ourselves


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

angelblue said:


> congratulations to storm and her puppys they are lovely was that her first litter ,i used to have a cat called breezer love the name and you deserve that baileys have a double for me good luck to you all xxxx


Yes this is her first and last litter 



ad_1980 said:


> Oh my goodness oh my goodness  i have only just been able to view these pictures. right. brackensmum and i are dog napping Miley, Lilo, and these puppies to share amongst ourselves


Sorry but Storm is very protective so you have no chance lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes this is her first and last litter
> 
> Sorry but Storm is very protective so you have no chance lol


OK we will give her a couple of weeks then, once they start moving about, with that many she wont be able to keep track of them, and by the time you have done head count, me and AD will be off!! LOL


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Were the pups a good weight they look great but i though being so many they wood be diddy


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

My fav is no 8 with the cute little dot on it's back  You'll have to call tht one freckle!!! Awwwwww OH gonna be annoyed coz now I want an ESS!!!! Soooooooo Cute


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

There all so cute!  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Were the pups a good weight they look great but i though being so many they wood be diddy


Yeah considering the amount she had they are all very good weights


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We weighed the puppies again. 2 boys have lost around 10 grams each. Another 4 have lost a ffew grams but the rest are putting on. Me and my sister are going to do shifts to make sure that these pups do get milk.

Is there anything else we can do?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> We weighed the puppies again. 2 boys have lost around 10 grams each. Another 4 have lost a ffew grams but the rest are putting on. Me and my sister are going to do shifts to make sure that these pups do get milk.
> 
> Is there anything else we can do?


Don't no ask Tashi she'll no


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't no ask Tashi she'll no


I have lol x


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes this is her first and last litter
> 
> Sorry but Storm is very protective so you have no chance lol





brackensmom said:


> OK we will give her a couple of weeks then, once they start moving about, with that many she wont be able to keep track of them, and by the time you have done head count, me and AD will be off!! LOL


Good plan Brackensmom  Muhahahahahahahhahaha!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi AD, yeah surprised myself with that good thinking!! glad you agree on good plan


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations they are all beautifull puppies xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

All day we have been splitting the pups at feeding times. The little ones go first and then the bigger pups.

I have just weighed them again and the little ones are gaining weight. One not so much as the others but we are keeping a close eye on him. The bigger pups have lost a little but we expected that really seeing as they now cant feed 24/7 and push the little ones away


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya,
glad all is going well.Bet you're shattered xx

I've had a litter of 10 on the past and did not top up food but i did as you are and put smaller ones on first 
You've got so much fun to come,it'll be a mad house :001_tt2:
xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm and her beautiful puppies are doing really well. They are all gaining weight now. They are adorable. I sometimes just lay there and watch them.

Heres some pics of them today at 3 days old


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

they are fab growing so well big and strong


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Look at all them puppies so so so cute

A few wks when they laping they will soon be all gaining lots of weight


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Look at all them puppies so so so cute
> 
> A few wks when they laping they will soon be all gaining lots of weight


I cant wait til they can start to feed themselves

I love the first meal when they roll in it and it gets everywhere lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

they look bigger already


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow they are cute, Your really going to have your hands full when they start to get boystriss... :001_tt2:


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

They are scrummy xx they've grown so much in 3 days 

You must be so proud xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> They are scrummy xx they've grown so much in 3 days
> 
> You must be so proud xx


I am extremely proud xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the new pictures - they all look great.
I love the big pink noses


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

omg they are gorgeous! there is sooo many of them we only had five and was run off my feet lol xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> omg they are gorgeous! there is sooo many of them we only had five and was run off my feet lol xx


I cant wait lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Adorable Ria, and Storm looks like she's coping will with all of her eleven babies, you are doing a fantastic job and so pleased to hear that they are all coming along great, just wait until they're up and about! :smilewinkgrin:
xx


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Awwwwww bless

Love the pics they are all soooooo adorable well done Storm xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are SO beautiful (of course, how could they not be with Storm as a mother). I absolutely love springers. Do they all have homes? And if you have more photos, I'd love to see some  Poor Storm looks knackered, but a very good mum.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> They are SO beautiful (of course, how could they not be with Storm as a mother). I absolutely love springers. Do they all have homes? And if you have more photos, I'd love to see some  Poor Storm looks knackered, but a very good mum.


Im also a huge lover of Springers. Yep they all have homes now. Thats all the pics i have for now but Storms pups have their own website Stormspuppies so keep an eye on there lol

Storm is a great Mum. Words cannot express how proud of her i am x


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They are all looking really well - well done both of you. It'll be like herding fish when they start moving around I feel like there are pups everywhere with our litter and we only have 6


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

awwww they all looking fab cant wait for Leoti's puppies to come along


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

They are looking really well with you Ria, you're doing a great job with such a huge litter and so is Storm bless her.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,
I've just popped onto your website for a look a Storm's pups.

They look so well,really gorgeous xx
They're a credit to you and Storm x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Hi,
> I've just popped onto your website for a look a Storm's pups.
> 
> They look so well,really gorgeous xx
> They're a credit to you and Storm x


Thank you xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storms puppies are a week old today. they are all doing great, putting on weight and starting to move around,

Storm is a brilliant Mum. Im soo proud of her.

I have taken lots of pics but too many to add here so please have a look at Storms page Stormspuppies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storms puppies are a week old today. they are all doing great, putting on weight and starting to move around,
> 
> Storm is a brilliant Mum. Im soo proud of her.
> 
> ...


OMG, How cute.....  Thanks for the update, and keep us updated.....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'm in heaven! I especially love Springers with freckles  what age do freckles appear on their muzzles?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm in heaven! I especially love Springers with freckles  what age do freckles appear on their muzzles?


They usually start from about 3 weeks old


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

They are looking so lovely, all 10 of them. I am glad we have just a little family lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> They are looking so lovely, all 10 of them. I am glad we have just a little family lol


You mean 11 lol


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> You mean 11 lol


I thought you lost one


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I thought you lost one


Nope. All 11 alive and well

Daisy the dogue lost one of her 10


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope. All 11 alive and well
> 
> Daisy the dogue lost one of her 10


Ah, that is where i got that from lol. It was a couple of busy days and my head was all over the place 

All 11 are fab :001_tt2:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

11 puppies have you got home for then all yet


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> 11 puppies have you got home for then all yet


Yep all 11 have been reserved


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats good, when my dog has puppies hope i will find good home for all of then or i will just have to keep then all


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thats good, when my dog has puppies hope i will find good home for all of then or i will just have to keep then all


Believe me i would love to keep them all lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

The first puppy has been chosen. His name is Oscar


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Aw,how far away will he be going?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Aw,how far away will he be going?


About 10 minutes from me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute, gorgeous,


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

That's nice,you'll see lots of him.
Oscar's a cute name


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> That's nice,you'll see lots of him.
> Oscar's a cute name


All pups apart from 3 are going within 20 mins of me so will see them lots x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Meet Finn


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

the are growing so fast, so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storms pups are 12 days old now. They are all doing the drunken walk which is soo sweet. 2 have their eyes open aswell and the others look like they are not far behind.

Storm has started to leave the pups for a little longer each day which means we are all getting lots of cuddles with her.

Im soo proud of her x

heres some pics to keep you going


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you should be proud of yourself as well


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

They really are the most adorable puppies i have ever seen!! I love the little fatty that is laying with his legs up!!
xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I think you should be proud of yourself as well


Thanx

I am. I heard from so many people that with a litter this size they lost some but loosing them wasnt an option for us. Its been hard work but its soo rewarding. i love them all and its going to be hard when they leave


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx
> 
> I am. I heard from so many people that with a litter this size they lost some but loosing them wasnt an option for us. Its been hard work but its soo rewarding. i love them all and its going to be hard when they leave


As you no a friend of mine has been watching this one his amazed you've still got 11 you havn't even got a runt have you?


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww great pics, cant believe how much grown in just 2 weeks, you have done brilliant with them, and Storm is a brilliant mom too. So which 1 are you keeping or have you still not decided.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> As you no a friend of mine has been watching this one his amazed you've still got 11 you havn't even got a runt have you?


No they are all really good weights. One is a chunk lol and of course he weighs more but the rest are around the same



brackensmom said:


> aww great pics, cant believe how much grown in just 2 weeks, you have done brilliant with them, and Storm is a brilliant mom too. So which 1 are you keeping or have you still not decided.


i think breeze is going to be puppy 1


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh right, didnt know if you had changed mind as there are growing, i think i would be changing my mind every day, but i am a very indecisive woman LOL, and the name Breeze is lovely goes so well with Storm.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

They look fantastic,you should be really proud of yourself as well xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh right, didnt know if you had changed mind as there are growing, i think i would be changing my mind every day, but i am a very indecisive woman LOL, and the name Breeze is lovely goes so well with Storm.


Puppy 1 has always been the 1 that i have loved since she came out and i spose me still wanting her means its meant to be lol
yeah i was going to call her Lake but i do love Breeze



bucksmum said:


> They look fantastic,you should be really proud of yourself as well xx


Thank you x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW  they've grown loads and I just love that photo of the little chubby baby on his back, he looks so content 

You're doing a brilliant job Ria  xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> WOW  they've grown loads and I just love that photo of the little chubby baby on his back, he looks so content
> 
> You're doing a brilliant job Ria  xx


Thank you 

They are huge now. Really strong aswell

theres 3 of them that like to sleep on their backs so they will be lazy pups lol


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

my how they have grown you have done so well to have these big lovely puppys i hope im as lucky. storm must be a fab mum to them all :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

jezzel said:


> my how they have grown you have done so well to have these big lovely puppys i hope im as lucky. storm must be a fab mum to them all :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Storm is really good. Considering its her first litter and she has 11 she is doing sooo well xxx


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm is really good. Considering its her first litter and she has 11 she is doing sooo well xxx


it just shows what a natral mother she is and how your care and suport has help her become the mum she is today :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppies are now 2 weeks old. Time really has flown. They are all adorable.

We started their 3 day worming today and so far so good, no spitting it back at us although im sure that wont always be the case once they know what is coming.

They are all still gaining weight. They are all walking round, holding their heads and trying to play.

storm is doing great. she is starting to stay away from them a bit longer now but is still a great Mum.

Heres some pics. Theres more on her page Stormspuppies


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppies are now 2 weeks old. Time really has flown. They are all adorable.
> 
> We started their 3 day worming today and so far so good, no spitting it back at us although im sure that wont always be the case once they know what is coming.
> 
> ...


They are really cute, You should be proud sis.....  Cant wait to see them progress.....


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

They look fantastic :
beautiful litter xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> They are really cute, You should be proud sis.....  Cant wait to see them progress.....


I am sooooooooooooooooo proud

I want to keep them all lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww look my puppies!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> They are really cute, You should be proud sis.....  Cant wait to see them progress.....





Acacia86 said:


> Awwww look my puppies!!! LOL!!!


LMAO im sure you wont be saying that when they are all running around


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> LMAO im sure you wont be saying that when they are all running around


Well when you get around to posting them to me then i'll let you know


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well when you get around to posting them to me then i'll let you know


Next day delivery should cover it lol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

They looking great your doing a wonderful job


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Next day delivery should cover it lol


Yeah thats all good with me!!! LOL!! I can't wait!


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww they all look lovely, great to see them doing so well, you do right to be proud and storm looks to be doing a grand job too. Time goes so quick, are you keeping any?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they all look lovely, great to see them doing so well, you do right to be proud and storm looks to be doing a grand job too. Time goes so quick, are you keeping any?


I am keeping a girl. I really like puppy 1 but my sister likes puppy 6 so we are not sure yet which one we are going to keep x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I am keeping a girl. I really like puppy 1 but my sister likes puppy 6 so we are not sure yet which one we are going to keep x


I have the ultimate solution............keep puppy 1.................and 6 LOL!!! xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have the ultimate solution............keep puppy 1.................and 6 LOL!!! xx


That is just what i said lol

Stream yesterday was babysitting the pups for Storm and out of all 11 Stream kept going to puppy 6, maybe she is trying to tell us to keep that 1.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww

Storm really doesnt like it when her pups are walking around

She keeps standing in front of them whining x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless her, she is being the good protective mom, so it could be 2 more puppies then if you cant decide between 1 and 6 LOL


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> aww bless her, she is being the good protective mom, so it could be 2 more puppies then if you cant decide between 1 and 6 LOL


No i will just have 1. Just have to decide which 1


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh tough decision, maybe i will just have to decide for you when i come over,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh tough decision, maybe i will just have to decide for you when i come over,


I have a week and a half to decide as people are coming over to choose theirs then


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just gave storms pups a little bit of mashed Arden Grange weaning and they loved it
Everytime storm eats her food in the pen they all try and run to it so after worming them i thought i would give them some food and they couldnt get enough of it.

I did phone the vet before hand to make sure it was OK and they said seeing as she has soo many pups it wont hurt to wean them early but we will keep them on storm as much as before for now. Just put some food down once or twice a day


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Gosh time is going by so quick, it only seems like yesterday i was reading about the birth, and there was me saying time is dragging waiting for lucy`s pups.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh gosh they are SO beautiful! Storm is doing so well with them. I like puppy one, Breeze best between her and 6, but it will be a hard choice for you!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We gave the pups their last wormer today and was all good still.

They also had their first proper meal and they loved it.

Pics attached








































































Here's Kaydee with one of her grandpups 









And this is my favourite pic


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous, awwww! I want a springer too 

Good to hear of how well they are doing, you are doing a great job and looks like they're certainly socialising well with other dogs


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous, awwww! I want a springer too
> 
> Good to hear of how well they are doing, you are doing a great job and looks like they're certainly socialising well with other dogs


Aww a springer and a labby, perfect lol

Thanx Jess. They certainly like climbing all over brooke and Stream lol


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely pictures,especially the last one 

All your dogs must have amazingly good tempermants to accept young pups like that


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Lovely pictures,especially the last one
> 
> All your dogs must have amazingly good tempermants to accept young pups like that


The last pic is my fave

Yeah they all loved having the pups walking around

I was really pleased with Brooke and Stream. They are only 4 months old so into everything but they were soo good and gentle with the pups x


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww a springer and a labby, perfect lol
> 
> Thanx Jess. They certainly like climbing all over brooke and Stream lol


We actually were going to rehome a springer and a labrador a few months ago, but they got snapped up


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> We actually were going to rehome a springer and a labrador a few months ago, but they got snapped up


Springers are great. But hard work. Love em xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How are they getting on now? Any more photos?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> How are they getting on now? Any more photos?


They are doing great

Heres a couple taken yesterday but will update more tomorrow as they are 3 weeks old


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the pink and blue blanket arrangement  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I love the pink and blue blanket arrangement  x


Thanx. Thats their blankets for them to go with.

I have a question

i have just been told by one of the people having a pup that their current dog has kennel cough

They are due to come over saturday to see the pup but i have said that its not a good idea if their dog has kennel cough.

i am wrong in doign this??


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww they are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I love the little pink and blue blankets, where do you get them from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww they are gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and I love the little pink and blue blankets, where do you get them from if you don't mind me asking?


Ebay

An excellent seller. My big dogs have the same but bigger and personalised


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Ebay
> 
> An excellent seller. My big dogs have the same but bigger and personalised


Do you have a link? I would love two of those for our two.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Do you have a link? I would love two of those for our two.


2 X SOFT ânâ COSY FLEECE PET BLANKETS - PINK & BLUE on eBay (end time 23-Oct-09 11:51:05 BST)


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG hmy: they are weaning already ??? Bloody hell, mine are now 3 weeks and 3 days today but have been told not to start weaning until 4 weeks. The puppies are already licking my hands and chewing each others feet and I'm half tempted to give it a go.

Any thoughts anyone ??


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hiya,
they look fantastic and so clean!
I agree with you on the kennel cough,i wouldn't risk it.
I'd ask them to wait three weeks before coming,it would be terrible if they all went down with that


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

aww they are gorgeous , love the one of them all tucking into their dinners, were those bowls from ebay too cos i would`nt mind one of those myself.

I agree with bucksmum on the kennel cough, its not worth the risk.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> OMG hmy: they are weaning already ??? Bloody hell, mine are now 3 weeks and 3 days today but have been told not to start weaning until 4 weeks. The puppies are already licking my hands and chewing each others feet and I'm half tempted to give it a go.
> 
> Any thoughts anyone ??


They are not being weaned. Just topped up with some mashed puppy food as advised from some close breeder friends and the vet as storm has a lot of pups and as they grow they want more milk which puts an extra strain on her


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> aww they are gorgeous , love the one of them all tucking into their dinners, were those bowls from ebay too cos i would`nt mind one of those myself.
> 
> I agree with bucksmum on the kennel cough, its not worth the risk.


No i got them from morrisons in the summer bit.

No the people have now said they dont want a puppy so dont have to worry


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres some pics of the pups at 3 weeks old. They are all doing fab. walking around loads now, eating well, trying to play and even barking.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres some pics of the pups at 3 weeks old. They are all doing fab. walking around loads now, eating well, trying to play and even barking.


Wow, They have grown sooo much!  Yiu are a great mum, And so is storm....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How cute are they, they are stunning. xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are progressing soo well condidering theres lots of them. the vet said they might be a little behind and gain weight slowly but he was soo wrong


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

oh they look wonderful you and mum are doing a great job  keep us updated i love pictures


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

wow - they all look fabulous, you are doing a great job and of course storm has done brilliantly to look after such a large litter.

It's hard work but look at them aaarrrrr


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello Spaniel Mad long time no speak!

Hope you and all of your gang are keeping well

Storms puppies are a credit to you for all your hard work, congratulations

Michelle


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Such gorgeous little babes!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Puppies are now 23 days old and boy they can move lol

they are very noisy come feeding time, i think they must think we have forgotten about them.

Heres some pics


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

do you think you could just pop one in the post??

they are gorgeous Ria


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Karsie said:


> do you think you could just pop one in the post??
> 
> they are gorgeous Ria


Yeah sure

Which one would you like lol?????


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah sure
> 
> Which one would you like lol?????


oooh i get to pick?? ermmm could i have the one trying to sneak behind brooke in the last photo then please


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like one to come in the post too please  any one, I'm not fussy, they are all little darlings.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Karsie said:


> oooh i get to pick?? ermmm could i have the one trying to sneak behind brooke in the last photo then please


Ok sure



happysaz133 said:


> I would like one to come in the post too please  any one, I'm not fussy, they are all little darlings.


OK. thats 2 less for me to chase around lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous hun, but as i have had a ESS i know how energetic they are so i wont be asking you for one. 

They are beautiful dogs hun, i bet your house is a madhouse?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kath123 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous hun, but as i have had a ESS i know how energetic they are so i wont be asking you for one.
> 
> They are beautiful dogs hun, i bet your house is a madhouse?


Are you sure, i have 2 to post already lol

Its mad when they are all up and barking and wanting their dinner and at this age they are soo impatient lol


----------



## bel (Sep 20, 2009)

well done mum. what a big litter. i bet they are so cute. x x x. after seeing your pics i think i am spaniel mad. they look great


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw they're amazing! Ill have one in the post please!  Any of them well do! Send as many as u like! lol Soooooo cute!  xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw they're amazing! Ill have one in the post please!  Any of them well do! Send as many as u like! lol Soooooo cute!  xx


Okie dokie

I will post you the noisy boy, my oh my he is very noisy lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds brilliant  hehe x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sounds brilliant  hehe x


Its not when the other 10 are asleep and he jumps on them growling pmsl

he is a right little bugger


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Its not when the other 10 are asleep and he jumps on them growling pmsl
> 
> he is a right little bugger


lol you always get one dont you

its was a girl in my last litter the other 5 would all be asleep and she would start chewing one of there tails


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha sounds like the perfect little terror for our house  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> lol you always get one dont you
> 
> its was a girl in my last litter the other 5 would all be asleep and she would start chewing one of there tails


Im glad we just have one like that lol

Its funny when they try and play, they jump on eachother and try and grab their ears lol

Its amazing to watch x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im glad we just have one like that lol
> 
> Its funny when they try and play, they jump on eachother and try and grab their ears lol
> 
> Its amazing to watch x


Yes i also use love watch them play but as you are aware its important for them to play and be abit rough with the rest off the litter its all part of learning to socialise

Enjoy all this i think it must be the spaniel ears mine were the same


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes i also use love watch them play but as you are aware its important for them to play and be abit rough with the rest off the litter its all part of learning to socialise
> 
> Enjoy all this i think it must be the spaniel ears mine were the same


Yeah we do just let them get on with it but just supervise

Yeah i think it is the ears, too long and inviting lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Harvers said:


> Hello Spaniel Mad long time no speak!
> 
> Hope you and all of your gang are keeping well
> 
> ...


hello Michelle

Yes long time no speak, where have you been hiding lol

We are all great thanx, busy with the new pups.

How are yours doing???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I bet you thought the birth would never end, 11 puppies wow big litter. They are really lovely. How old are then now???????


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I bet you thought the birth would never end, 11 puppies wow big litter. They are really lovely. How old are then now???????


She seemed to keep popping them out lol

was such an easy whelp and she didnt even whine or push

They are 3 and a half weeks old


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I bet you wondered if it was ever going to end, did you know how many she was going to have or was that a shock???? They are really lovely. I think Spaniels have lovely faces. very expresional.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I bet you wondered if it was ever going to end, did you know how many she was going to have or was that a shock???? They are really lovely. I think Spaniels have lovely faces. very expresional.


No we took her to get scanned but the vet said its never a guarantee on numbers and he can tell that she was deffo pregnant but we thought around 7 pups lol

then 8 came
then 9
then 10
then 11 and i prayed that was it lol

The vet warned us that we might loose some with such a big litter but i stayed up day and nite to make sure they all fed

they are all soo cute, i love their crinkly ears lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

They are beautifull, wait until they are all 4 weeks old and toddling around your room, aww I would love to see that....all of 11 of them playing awww bless. xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They are beautifull, wait until they are all 4 weeks old and toddling around your room, aww I would love to see that....all of 11 of them playing awww bless. xxxx


They are already toddling all over lol

Its great seeing them try to play


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

lol 11 puppys running around you living room i hope you have a big one


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

jezzel said:


> lol 11 puppys running around you living room i hope you have a big one


Luckily we do lol


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

its amaizing, i just can`t imagine 11 puppies , Storm has done so well you must be so proud of her, however does she manage to comfort 11 crying puppies, lucy only has 3 and she looks tired so Strom must be shattered bless her, mind you now their been weaned i bet she is catching up on some well earned rest, it must be so busy in your house.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> its amaizing, i just can`t imagine 11 puppies , Storm has done so well you must be so proud of her, however does she manage to comfort 11 crying puppies, lucy only has 3 and she looks tired so Strom must be shattered bless her, mind you now their been weaned i bet she is catching up on some well earned rest, it must be so busy in your house.


Storm has made me the proudest doggy mummy ever. She is sooo good with the pups. She still feeds them every 4-5 hours but we are feeding them 4 times a day aswell now and theres 2 that sit there and bark until they get their food lol
Storm has done soo well the whole way through and has stayed in an excellent condition


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We have decided we are going to keep puppy 6 and we are calling her Breeze
Heres a pic of Me, Breeze and Stream









And a couple of the others


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

THe puppies are gorgeous, they are a credit to you, hope you get new owners, PM me if you need any support, ill try to advice the best i can, im new to this myself but sometimes i believe it goes on morals not experience and as long as you do right by your puppies thats the main thing. Anyhow you have your hands full hun with sooo many puppies but good luck xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> THe puppies are gorgeous, they are a credit to you, hope you get new owners, PM me if you need any support, ill try to advice the best i can, im new to this myself but sometimes i believe it goes on morals not experience and as long as you do right by your puppies thats the main thing. Anyhow you have your hands full hun with sooo many puppies but good luck xxxx


Thanx Jayzee. We have soo many lovely famalies having these babies and they are all soo happy with their little ones. Its lovely seeing their faces everytime they come to see them.
Some have been named already

Puppy 1 - Poppy
Puppy 2 - Hamish
Puppy 3 - Oscar
Puppy 4 - Harley
Puppy 6 - Breeze (who is staying here)
Puppy 7 - Mickey
Puppy 9 - Tyler
Puppy 11 - Lola


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx Jayzee. We have soo many lovely famalies having these babies and they are all soo happy with their little ones. Its lovely seeing their faces everytime they come to see them.
> Some have been named already
> 
> Puppy 1 - Poppy
> ...


oh no, my no 4 has gone but great name the new owners have choosen,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh no, my no 4 has gone but great name the new owners have choosen,


Yeah he has lol

i love all the names x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

So's no 6 and i would have called her breeze


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> So's no 6 and i would have called her breeze


Shes my honey bunny

dont worry we can still share her lol


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool names, just checked out your site, really professional, ill have to get my own set up, might need some tips on that tho so will give you a shout. It was good to see the prospective owners with their babies, im so glad i only have to do it with Louie, i dont envy you but i can see you know what you are doing and will make sure they go to the right homes, they are all sooo lovely, it would be really hard to pick which one to take home. I cant wait till mines get a bit more independent but it wont be long xxxx  
Think your gut feeling is right on the mum and son tho x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Cool names, just checked out your site, really professional, ill have to get my own set up, might need some tips on that tho so will give you a shout. It was good to see the prospective owners with their babies, im so glad i only have to do it with Louie, i dont envy you but i can see you know what you are doing and will make sure they go to the right homes, they are all sooo lovely, it would be really hard to pick which one to take home. I cant wait till mines get a bit more independent but it wont be long xxxx
> Think your gut feeling is right on the mum and son tho x


Thank you. I would be more then happy to help. Believe me it took some quite a while to choose but i helped by matching them with what they wanted in a puppy.

Yeah i think it is with them. Thanx xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Aww they are all gorgeous and a credit to you and storm as done a fantastic job with them.
It must be so hard to be completly sure you have the best homes possible and i think all good breeders will always worry, i know i`m worrying already and mine aren`t even a week old yet, but i do think gut instint is a must, if it does not feel right i will not let my babies go, as i would hate to be regretting my dicision once it was too late.
You know where i am if you ever need a chat hun, you have always been there for me and i think we all should stick together and suport each other.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they are all gorgeous and a credit to you and storm as done a fantastic job with them.
> It must be so hard to be completly sure you have the best homes possible and i think all good breeders will always worry, i know i`m worrying already and mine aren`t even a week old yet, but i do think gut instint is a must, if it does not feel right i will not let my babies go, as i would hate to be regretting my dicision once it was too late.
> You know where i am if you ever need a chat hun, you have always been there for me and i think we all should stick together and suport each other.


aww thank you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they are all gorgeous and a credit to you and storm as done a fantastic job with them.
> It must be so hard to be completly sure you have the best homes possible and i think all good breeders will always worry, i know i`m worrying already and mine aren`t even a week old yet, but i do think gut instint is a must, if it does not feel right i will not let my babies go, as i would hate to be regretting my dicision once it was too late.
> You know where i am if you ever need a chat hun, you have always been there for me and i think we all should stick together and suport each other.


My sentiments exactly SM, we are all in the same boat right now, so stick together and im always here if any of you guys need to off load. xxxx
Jill


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im becoming a bit obsessed with English Springers, they are such beautiful dogs. 

keep all the lovely pictures coming x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm's pups are now 4 weeks old. They are all doing great. getting really big and really getting around now

Heres some pics


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

And some more pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww they're lovely and getting big now! x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely pics  and Storm looks so well xx

Your house must be mad at the moment lol xx


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

They are georgeous!! No wonder your keeping one lol Xx


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lovely litter, lovely sizes and markings too. Poor mums got her work cut out


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx for the comments xxxxxxx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Can't believe they are that old already and they're beautiful. Absolutely stunning.

I love the pics where they are out exploring the oh so exciting world around them.

Whoever is lucky enough to get a pup will enjoy years of immense pleasure I'm sure.

Got to ask though, will you be sad to see them leave or glad to go? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Can't believe they are that old already and they're beautiful. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> I love the pics where they are out exploring the oh so exciting world around them.
> 
> ...


They love exploring, especially Harley as he always finds a way out lol

I will cry when each and every one leave. I have got attached to them all. They all have their own personalities so are all different but oh so loving

Cant say i will miss all the pooh though lol


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> They love exploring, especially Harley as he always finds a way out lol
> 
> I will cry when each and every one leave. I have got attached to them all. They all have their own personalities so are all different but oh so loving
> 
> Cant say i will miss all the pooh though lol


Glad you're honest hun, that's the reason why I could never breed.

All that pooh then I'd ball my eyes out as they leave!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Glad you're honest hun, that's the reason why I could never breed.
> 
> All that pooh then I'd ball my eyes out as they leave!


It is hard when they go but you have to tell yourself you have done the very best for them in their first 8/9 weeks and that you have found great homes for them where they will continue to thrive and be happy

I have a huge box of tissues ready. This is personally my second litter from my dogs. The last litter was 3 so not as many tears as there is going to be this time.

Might just attached a towel to my arm lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! They're so cute! xxx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that is a big difference between 3 and 11.

Think I'll be crying with you as well.

I only got 2 dogs and if I'm apart from them when I'm in work I'm thinking about them and can't wait to get home and that's bad enough.

I could never give them up.. I'd need a psychiatrist lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Wow, that is a big difference between 3 and 11.
> 
> Think I'll be crying with you as well.
> 
> ...


Huge difference lol

I have 6 dogs but will be 7 with the pup we are keeping

I hate going anywhere and leaving them. I always wonder what they are doing and if they are safe


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

7 dogs, that's amazing.

Where do you put them all or do you have a mansion lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> 7 dogs, that's amazing.
> 
> Where do you put them all or do you have a mansion lol


If i had a mansion i would keep all the pups lol

we do have a big house and they have the run of the whole house


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Some more pics


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely pics x i just love that last one


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lovley pics they look so big and healthy  you should be proud.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Lovely pics x i just love that last one


Miley is such a good girl and just laid with them for ages


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> lovley pics they look so big and healthy  you should be proud.


I am very very very proud


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, really great pictures no wonder you are so proud


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I hadn't realised they were running around the house, I'd have thought they'd still be in their whelping box!

Which one are you keeping? I kinda like the look of the pup in photo #4 though they are all cutie pies x


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in love, I want them all


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> they are gorgeous, really great pictures no wonder you are so proud


Thank you



welshdoglover said:


> I hadn't realised they were running around the house, I'd have thought they'd still be in their whelping box!
> 
> Which one are you keeping? I kinda like the look of the pup in photo #4 though they are all cutie pies x


Yeah they are getting about lots now. They have a penned area where they sleep and do their business then we let them run around. sometimes just bring a few out so they get some 1 on 1 attention

I am keeping









who is puppy 6 and calling her Breeze


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww they are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:- doesn't seem two minutes since they were born and now they are running around.

How old are they now?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Awww they are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:- doesn't seem two minutes since they were born and now they are running around.
> 
> How old are they now?


I know its gone really quick

They are 4 and a half weeks old now x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Some more pics


*Just adorable..xxxx  *


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Sweetie, pups are gorgeous, havent been on for a couple of days, love the updated pics and watching your little ones grow. xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres pups at 5 weeks old with their names

they are right little buggers now lol Into everything and they have a thing about wrecking their pen and shredding the newspaper lol

Breeze









Gem









Harley









Lily









Lola









Marley









Mickey









Oscar









Poppy









Tyler









Hamish


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Couldnt resist posting some more lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

god how gorgeous are they!!!! i want one


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Daynna said:


> god how gorgeous are they!!!! i want one


lol they are beautiful and i am soo proud of them all, even when they are biting my toes lol


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

They are all soooo gorgeous Ria :001_tt1: And so big now! 

I especially like the ones of Brooke and Breeze and Brooke :001_wub:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Classyellie said:


> They are all soooo gorgeous Ria :001_tt1: And so big now!
> 
> I especially like the ones of Brooke and Breeze and Brooke :001_wub:


Brooke and Breeze are always together

i think they are going to be firm friends xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I want them all xxxxxxxxx
They are gorgeous and the names are excellent xxxx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

They are all gorgeous and you seem to have done a grand job in raising them.

Whoever buys a puppy is going to be very lucky indeed


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> They are all gorgeous and you seem to have done a grand job in raising them.
> 
> Whoever buys a puppy is going to be very lucky indeed


Thank you

I think i have found excellent homes but it will be sad to see them go


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

congratulations they are a picture to look at so beautfull  bet you well proud of them
give them cuddles from me to...im so jelouse lol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> congratulations they are a picture to look at so beautfull  bet you well proud of them
> give them cuddles from me to...im so jelouse lol


I am soooooooooooo proud, love them all to bits


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres a few pics x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres a few pics x


OMG OMG OMG......... They just ADORABLE!!!!! xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww how sweet are they, just gorgeous  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Vixie said:


> aww how sweet are they, just gorgeous  x


Thank you xxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

What beautiful puppies. Well done you and Storm x


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous puppies! I am so jealous!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres Storms pups at 6 weeks old. Cant believe how quick the weeks have gone. They are right little buggers now. Into everything, fighting, barking and one is even howling lol
They love their food and gobble it all down straight away. They are off to the vets this weekend for a check over so cant wait. Should be fun with them all in a travel cot lol

Breeze









Gem









Hamish









Harley









Lily









Lola









Marley









Mickey









Oscar









Poppy









Tyler


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

And some more ...............


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Awww they get better looking by the day.

Can't remember Ben being that small


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> And some more ...............


Lol missed these one's


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

ahhhhhh so cute!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Awww they get better looking by the day.
> 
> Can't remember Ben being that small


They are getting naughtier by the day aswell lol


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aaaw they are stunning.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fantastic pictures, they all look great.I've taken a liking to lola.*


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww not fair am at work and cant see pics,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Fantastic pictures, they all look great.I've taken a liking to lola.*


Lola was very naughty this morning so you dont want her lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Lola was very naughty this morning so you dont want her lol


*haha she has that look about her.So whats she been up to,and if she's a little madam like my Mia and can picture her picking in the others.*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *haha she has that look about her.So whats she been up to,and if she's a little madam like my Mia and can picture her picking in the others.*


She decided to jump on all the others, bite their ears and wake them up when i had just got them to sleep lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> She decided to jump on all the others, bite their ears and wake them up when i had just got them to sleep lol


*lmao, typical girl then.*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well we took the pups and Storm to the vets yesterday. What an adventure. They poohed in the car, poohed in the travel cot and Breeze puked all over the place when we was getting back into the car so just hope she grows out of her travel sick.

The vet was very very happy with them. She said that when we said Storm had 11 pups she expected us to bring in 11 tiny babies. she couldnt believe how big they all are.

She said we have 11 big, beautiful and very healthy pups that have a fantastic coat. She even asked what we were feeding them as their coat she said is the best they have seen so thanx AG and ND lol

She said they are ready to leave Mum. They are more advanced then she thought they would be but we are going to keep them longer but will let them got from 7 and a half weeks.

She also gave storm a check over and was very pleased. She again said Storms coat is still fab and she is in excellent condition.
I asked about getting her spayed and she advised to let her have a season and then wait 3 months after that.

Heres pics of pups in car































And here they are in the travel cot


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Well we took the pups and Storm to the vets yesterday. What an adventure. They poohed in the car, poohed in the travel cot and Breeze puked all over the place when we was getting back into the car so just hope she grows out of her travel sick.
> 
> The vet was very very happy with them. She said that when we said Storm had 11 pups she expected us to bring in 11 tiny babies. she couldnt believe how big they all are.
> 
> ...


Aw you didn't use the trolley


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad they're all healthy. I got Badger at 7 1/2 week's


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

arrrrr...... they are so cute.........

I well done you and storm for producing such healthly puppies


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Glad they're all healthy. I got Badger at 7 1/2 week's


I got kaydee at 6 1/2 weeks and brooke and Stream at 7 and 1 day and they are all fine.

Their new owners have had dogs before so know what they are doing and they live close by anyway.

The vet said they need some 1 on 1 attention now. We do bring them out in 
3s or 4s to give them seperate attention but still not the same


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> I got kaydee at 6 1/2 weeks and brooke and Stream at 7 and 1 day and they are all fine.
> 
> Their new owners have had dogs before so know what they are doing and they live close by anyway.
> 
> ...


There's not enough hour's in a day is there


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> There's not enough hour's in a day is there


not with the other 6 aswell lol

Bless em just had to check them all as Gem had blood on her. Looks like she had a tiny cut on the bottom of her ear. i expect its where they keep grabbing the ears and one has bitten a bit to hard


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> not with the other 6 aswell lol
> 
> Bless em just had to check them all as Gem had blood on her. Looks like she had a tiny cut on the bottom of her ear. i expect its where they keep grabbing the ears and one has bitten a bit to hard


My lot grab each other's ear'sut:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> My lot grab each other's ear'sut:


Brooke and Stream go more for the neck and legs lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i love that last pic with them in the travel cot with one of the pups mouth open and lips up while leaning on the side of the cot lol! looks very funny and cute!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

love the pics of the pups, especially in the travel cot, they all look so gorgeous  xx


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got to say I found that puppy in the last photo really funny, you know the one barring her/his teeth! 

pmsl 

I love photos like that makes me love dogs more than people sometimes :001_tt2: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanx for your comments xx

That last pic had me in stitches for ages lol


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

they are adorable 
love the photos.
glad all are well - what a fab mum!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW 11 Pups!
Mother must be shatterd! God knows how you will remember all there names aha  Gorgeous by the way, storm has done a beautiful job!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storms first puppy Harley has just left for his new home
I kept storm away when they took him and she seems fine. I have 2 more leaving today so will see how she is when they go


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Did you have a tear in your eye lolol they got good homes that is the main thing isn it. I dont think she will miss a few she got loads left  lololol You home will be so quiet when they all go to their new homes you wont know what to do with yourself lololo. They are very cute mind. xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you have a tear in your eye lolol they got good homes that is the main thing isn it. I dont think she will miss a few she got loads left  lololol You home will be so quiet when they all go to their new homes you wont know what to do with yourself lololo. They are very cute mind. xxxxxxx


Yeah i did have a cry lol

We are keeping one so she will keep us all busy.

Yes the most important thing is i have done the very best for them and they are all going to excellent homes. Will miss them loads though


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah i did have a cry lol
> 
> We are keeping one so she will keep us all busy.
> 
> Yes the most important thing is i have done the very best for them and they are all going to excellent homes. Will miss them loads though


Bet it was nice to see the new owner's happy though, Were they pleased with the puppy pack?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Bet it was nice to see the new owner's happy though, Were they pleased with the puppy pack?


Yeah they were soo happy and Harley was wagging his tail so must have been happy

Yeah they were shocked and very happy


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah they were soo happy and Harley was wagging his tail so must have been happy
> 
> Yeah they were shocked and very happy


Awww bless him. That must make you feel abit better


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Awww bless him. That must make you feel abit better


Yeah it does x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Mickey has just left for his new home


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Mickey has just left for his new home


aww bless, cant believe it has been 8 weeks already and they are going to there new homes. And again well done on the marvelous job you have done with them all. bet new owners are going to be soo pleased with puppy packs.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I cried when Teigan two little ones went. But happy as I knew they were going to love them and spoil them. The owners came twice a week to see their chosen puppy and chose the names so I had to call them by that for them, it was so nice. One keeps in touch even now, the other person havent contacted in a while, but I dont want emails or letters from them all the time as it is now their pup but as long as I have a nice photo of them when they are about a year old then I will be happy. What are you naming your little one you are keeping?? xxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I cried when Teigan two little ones went. But happy as I knew they were going to love them and spoil them. The owners came twice a week to see their chosen puppy and chose the names so I had to call them by that for them, it was so nice. One keeps in touch even now, the other person havent contacted in a while, but I dont want emails or letters from them all the time as it is now their pup but as long as I have a nice photo of them when they are about a year old then I will be happy. What are you naming your little one you are keeping?? xxxxxx


So far they all keep in touch and we even meet up so we get to see them with their mums

She is called Breeze


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> So far they all keep in touch and we even meet up so we get to see them with their mums
> 
> She is called Breeze


I love that name........there are alot of nice names on this site arnt there. Breeze i havent heard much of though, it is lovely. xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love that name........there are alot of nice names on this site arnt there. Breeze i havent heard much of though, it is lovely. xxx


yeah they are some lovely names

Breeze goes with Storm lol so thought i would keep to the weather theme as i have brooke and stream on the water theme lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

that is a real good idea for names, you wont run out of names doing that either.  my uncles collie is called River. lolol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> that is a real good idea for names, you wont run out of names doing that either.  my uncles collie is called River. lolol


Well im hoping to get another cocker and call her lake lol

And would love one called Ocean lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

And one called Island lololol


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Marley has just left for his new home


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Aww, how do you feel?

Sad or tad relieved you got one less pile of poo to pick up?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> Aww, how do you feel?
> 
> Sad or tad relieved you got one less pile of poo to pick up?


I felt really numb at first

I miss them loads and its quiet already after just 3 going. Well still 8 loads of pooh to pick up lol


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww, can't believe how quick these past weeks have gone... for you and me. Had my lot microchipped tonight ready for them to leave this weekend, I'm dreading saying goodbye to them


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm's puppies have now all left for their new homes. They have all settled in nicely and doing really well.

Breeze the pup we are keeping is doing soo well. She went for her first jab yesterday and wasnt bothered at all.

Storm was a little upset at first when her pups started to leave but she seems fine now. she finally got to go out for her runs that she loves and hasnt been able to have since having the pups so she was excited about that.

I have already got some pics of the pups in their new homes. If you are intersted they are on my website under storms puppies page. loadsapaws1


----------

